# Living Orchid Collection at the Orchid Conservation Coalition



## Mark (Nov 29, 2006)

Are you interested in _ex situ_ conservation? Then you might consider sharing genetic material of your species plants via the Living Orchid Collection. The Orchid Conservation Coalition has set up this database to facilitate people doing just that!


----------



## Kyle (Nov 29, 2006)

Looks like a great link! I had never heard of it. I'll definatly participate.

Thanks Mark!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 29, 2006)

Very interesting. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Heather (Nov 29, 2006)

I haven't read the entire thing yet, but if I can help, I surely will!


----------

